# Moving to Cairo



## sj1013

Hi, I am new to this forum and have an opportunity to move to Cairo for a new job. Can someone please help with advice on information on housing, cost of living, general reolocation info, safety and other considerations for me please? I am from the USA, living in NYC NY area now, have lived in South America but have never been to Egypt. My wife will be coming with me. Thanks!


----------



## BruinsFan

It varies widely depending on where you would be living. If you could give us an idea of where your job (i.e. city & neighborhood) would be located, it would help us target our advice.

What kind of general relocation information do you need?


----------

